# Staff (Rangers) at JB



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

I have been out to get this months gate codes 4 times not any time from about 1 to about 4:30 and the gate has been open and no one at the gate. Sucks Cuz I need to get the codes for this month. I went out there Friday, Saturday, and then today. Any ideas as to why the gate has been open and no one there? Maybe some has some insite.

Thanks!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't think they have many rangers out there. I've been several times with nobody home.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Several things lining up that would result in nobody at the entrance shack.............
December-January-February are the slowest months.
End of year, use your time off hours or lose them.
Tuesday holidays so many take the Monday off too plus the weekend, etc.
Should be staffed more now after all the above.
But whenever it is cold and rainy during the week and during these three months, likely to be unstaffed.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

So how do we get gate codes if no one is there? im gonna ride by today I have a few jobs out on the key. I hope someone is there.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

I got one!!! He told me that there is a hiring freeze and they are understaffed. Glad to have my code for the month! I hate that they are under staffed.


----------



## poppss (Mar 31, 2012)

*JB*

Heard they were gonna take the station house down and make it free to the public 24/7....Great for us..


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*JB*

Being JB is part of the National Seashore I don't think it will be opened for 24/7 without admission. The national parks are hurting for money. It's not what you want anyway. Not enough parking and fishing will then be like trying to fish at Casino Beach Pensacola.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I can see it being opened in the early AM and closed up at sunset like it is now. Buy the armed ranger.
The MS portion of the GINS is a no charge zone, so JB could be too.
At least 3 or 4 months a year.


----------

